# Ogni storia è una storia d’amore - saggio letterario di Alessandro D’Avenia



## brenin (31 Ottobre 2017)

*Ogni storia è una storia d’amore - saggio letterario di Alessandro D’Avenia*

Da Zelda Fitzgerald all’Amalia Guglielminetti di Gozzano un manuale d’intelligenza affettiva in 36 coppie “geniali” .

Le storie sono come barche. Non c’è storia di lotta o ricerca che non porti il nome di una donna inciso sullo scafo. La donna è il viaggio e la meta. E quale amore riesce a farsi storia? Solo l’amore che non smette mai di avanzare, qualunque sia la tempesta che incontra. In Ogni storia è una storia d’amore ancora una volta D’Avenia ci incanta e ci sorprende, riuscendo nell’impresa di coniugare il godimento puro del racconto e il piacere della scoperta. E con slancio ricerca nella letteratura risposte suggestive e potenti, ma anche concrete e vitali.Così com’era stato per_ L’arte di essere fragili_, anche da Ogni storia è una storia d’amore verrà tratto un racconto teatrale.
L’amore salva? Quante volte ce lo siamo chiesti, avvertendo al tempo stesso l’urgenza della domanda e la difficoltà di dare una risposta definitiva? Ed è proprio l’interrogativo fondante che Alessandro D’Avenia si pone in apertura di queste pagine, invitandoci a incamminarci con lui alla ricerca di risposte.
In questo libro incontriamo anzitutto una serie di donne, accomunate dal fatto di essere state compagne di vita di grandi artisti: muse, specchi della loro inquietudine e spesso scrittrici, pittrici e scultrici loro stesse, argini all’istinto di autodistruzione, devote assistenti, o invece avversarie, anime inquiete incapaci di trovare pace. In una sorta di rito di evocazione ascoltiamo la voce di Fanny, che Keats magnificava in versi ma con la quale non seppe condividere nemmeno un giorno di quotidianità, ci commuove la caparbietà di Tess Gallagher, poetessa che di Raymond Carver amava tutto e riuscì a portare un po’ di luce nei giorni della sua malattia, ci sconvolge la disperazione di Jeanne Modigliani, ammiriamo i segreti e amorevoli interventi di Alma Hitchcock, condividiamo l’energia quieta e solida di Edith Tolkien. Alessandro D’Avenia cerca di dipanare il gomitolo di tante diversissime storie d’amore, e di intrecciare il filo narrativo che le unisce, in un ordito ricco e cangiante.
Per farlo, come un filomito, un “filosofo del mito”, si rivolge all’archetipo di ogni storia d’amore: Euridice e Orfeo. Un mito che svolge la sua funzione di filo (e in greco antico per indicare “filo” e “racconto” si usavano due parole molto simili, mitos e mythos) perché contempla tutte le tappe di una storia d’amore, tra i due poli opposti del disamore (l’egoismo del poeta che alla donna preferisce il proprio canto) e dell’amore stesso (il sacrificio di sé in nome dell’altro). D’Avenia si serve dell’archetipo narrativo del mito convinto che “_noi siamo e diventiamo le storie che sappiamo ricordare e raccontare a noi stessi_“.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Da Zelda Fitzgerald all’Amalia Guglielminetti di Gozzano un manuale d’intelligenza affettiva in 36 coppie “geniali” .
> 
> Le storie sono come barche. Non c’è storia di lotta o ricerca che non porti il nome di una donna inciso sullo scafo. La donna è il viaggio e la meta. E quale amore riesce a farsi storia? Solo l’amore che non smette mai di avanzare, qualunque sia la tempesta che incontra. In Ogni storia è una storia d’amore ancora una volta D’Avenia ci incanta e ci sorprende, riuscendo nell’impresa di coniugare il godimento puro del racconto e il piacere della scoperta. E con slancio ricerca nella letteratura risposte suggestive e potenti, ma anche concrete e vitali.Così com’era stato per_ L’arte di essere fragili_, anche da Ogni storia è una storia d’amore verrà tratto un racconto teatrale.
> L’amore salva? Quante volte ce lo siamo chiesti, avvertendo al tempo stesso l’urgenza della domanda e la difficoltà di dare una risposta definitiva? Ed è proprio l’interrogativo fondante che Alessandro D’Avenia si pone in apertura di queste pagine, invitandoci a incamminarci con lui alla ricerca di risposte.
> ...


da leggere


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da leggere


Si, da leggere secondo me.

Segue brano estratto dal libro nel quale  la protagonista è Nadežda, scrittrice e moglie del poeta sovietico Mandel’štam

"  Nadežda, il tuo nome vuol dire speranza. La speranza di un segnalibro,  la misura di ciò che non possiamo  perdere, perché ne andrebbe di noi stessi.  Ti ho vista due volte, Nadežda Jakovlevna, quando controllavo gli intellettuali per conto del ministero  della Cultura. Eri nella penombra  in un’epoca di lupi. La prima volta fu nel 1919 in un locale in cui parlavamo di poesia, di libri, di politica  e di rivoluzione. Tu avevi i capelli  che si accendevano agli incerti bagliori delle lampade e i tuoi occhi  puliti sembravano lavanda in un mazzo di calle, perché avevi la pelle chiara in quella notte di ferro.  Io ti guardavo, cercando il tuo consenso, ma tu eri tutta concentrata  su di lui. Lo stavi già aspettando.  Io mi chiedevo cosa ci trovassi  in uno che parlava così lentamente,  aveva le spalle incurvate e le gambe troppo lunghe. Era troppo  magro per la tua bellezza. Troppo  serio per i tuoi occhi incantati. Ma tu con quegli occhi seguivi le sue labbra, era il segno che non c’erano  speranze. Lo so che quando una  donna guarda le mani e le labbra  di un uomo quell’uomo è già stato scelto. E tu gli guardavi le labbra,  da cui uscivano parole gravi, simili  ai metalli nelle miniere. Rilucevano  nella tenebra e veniva subito  voglia di incastonarle in un gioiello, tanto erano pure e grezze al tempo stesso, originarie e originali.  Contenevano tutto lo spessore  del mondo, fino al centro della terra e ritorno. 

Per questo dovevano  essere conservate e tu avevi già deciso di incaricarti di quel compito.  Per questo eri così attenta a intercettare le sue parole in mezzo a tutti quei suoni virili e notturni e riuscivi già a distinguerle perfettamente,  come se avessi affinato quell’abilità con una lunga pratica.  A qualcuno che ti suggeriva di startene al sicuro, tu rispondesti che non volevi stare al sicuro ma volevi stare con lui, e così nel 1921 eravate marito e moglie e un anno dopo Mosca vi spalancò le braccia. Perciò la seconda volta che ti ho vista  eri sua moglie, e io lo tenevo d’occhio perché sapevo che credeva  più nella poesia che nel regime, ed era forse il più bravo, anche se scriveva versi falsi, o così almeno credevo a quel tempo.  Eravamo in un teatro, per una lettura  di poesia. 

C’erano  tutti i migliori. Non poteva mancare  l’uomo dai versi  di pietra e di cristallo,  di carbone e diamante, di metallo  e di terra. C’erano  già troppi occhi offuscati dalla menzogna e dall’ideologia,  e la poesia  faticava a farsi largo in quel silenzio  falso. Tu eri lì a guardarlo e ad ascoltarlo, il tuo corpo si sporse in avanti quando entrò sulla scena pronto a leggere la poesia che aveva  scelto. Nessuno sapeva quale, neanche tu. Per questo eri così curiosa.  Aveva scelto una poesia su Dio, forse quella contenuta in _ Tristia,_ che dice: _«Gesù!» – dissi per sbaglio, e nemmeno  / pensai che a dirlo erano le mie labbra. / Il nome divino, come un grande / uccello s’è involato dal_ _mio petto._ Mentre lo ascoltavi i tuoi occhi si velarono di lacrime, quella poesia così bella suonava come un’autocondanna  a morte. Almeno tu e io lo capimmo subito, anche se da prospettive opposte.  Alla fine della serata glielo hai chiesto:  «Osip, sai cosa ti faranno? Fra tante perché proprio quella?». Lui ti ha guardato con lo stupore del bambino che non capisce il mondo  perché sa solo giocare. E ti ha risposto: «Perché è molto bella ».

Sapeva che la caduta della bellezza  era l’inizio di ogni  abiezione, imparava  l’italiano  per scoprire Dante  nella sua lingua, e  aveva letto nell’ultimo  canto dell’Inferno  che proprio  perché Lucifero era  la più bella delle  creature di Dio, la  sua bruttezza era la  fonte di tutto il male  dell’universo. Solo  i poeti sanno che  la bellezza salva il  mondo dalla disperazione  e quindi dalla morte. Ce n’era già abbastanza per arrestarlo,  chi parla di Dio è incompatibile  con la grande cavalcata della Storia,  si ostina ad andare a piedi.  Mentre tornavate a casa tu non hai aggiunto altro, sei rimasta in cucina  quando lui era già andato a letto  e l’hai imparata a memoria, quella poesia, perché era proprio bella e sarebbe stato necessario ricordarla  per due motivi: per rimanere  buoni, e per quando avrebbero  bruciato le sue carte e le sue labbra. Da quella sera non hai più smesso. Come un conto alla rovescia  accadde inesorabile ciò che doveva accadere e la causa fui io. 

Nei regimi succede sempre questo alla bellezza: se la lasci libera li sgretola  in un attimo, perché sempre dietro la bellezza vengono verità e speranza. E i regimi perciò la temono  e la frantumano. Ebbe l’ardire  di canzonare il regime nei suoi versi, non serviva altro, e nel 1938 Stalin decise di farla finita.  Prendemmo lui, non le sue carte. Con sé portò solo la _Divina commedia,_  che stava leggendo da autodidatta.  Gli piaceva l’italiano e aveva  capito che dopo e oltre Dante  era rimasto poco da dire. Ficcasti  quelle carte in un baule, che portavi  con te a ogni trasloco, anche quando il freddo avrebbe richiesto di bruciarle per scaldarti un po’ il corpo. E le imparavi a memoria, prima che qualcun altro le bruciasse.  Scandendo quei versi, soprattutto  la notte, ti univi a lui e ne proteggevi l’essenza di uomo: la sua impalcatura di ossa, la sua struttura di carne, il suo cuore, il suo cervello e l’indistruttibile spirito  che era rimasto incastrato felicemente  in quei versi. 

Le tue lettere  non avevano risposta. Chissà dov’era, chissà se aveva freddo, chissà se aveva una matita per scrivere,  chissà se aveva ancora il suo Dante per non morire. Poi presero anche le sue carte e le bruciarono, perché nulla rimanesse di lui. Le tue lettere cominciarono a tornare  indietro. Fu allora che lo facesti risorgere ripetendo ogni notte le sue poesie, per anni, per paura di dimenticarle. Non ci fu il tempo per piangerlo, perché era troppo il lavoro  da fare per tenerlo in vita, sapergli  l’anima e il corpo a memoria.  E adesso io dalla stanza accanto  alla tua, quella da cui spio i tuoi movimenti per scovare altri nemici,  nella quiete della notte, quando la vita degli uomini è finalmente disposta a tradirsi, sento la tua voce  di speranza. Pronunci quei versi  con le tue labbra ancora belle anche  se invecchiate per la stanchezza  e il freddo, per un amore troppo breve ma così profondo da riaffiorare  ancora oggi sulla tua bocca, come  i fiumi sotterranei  che si fanno strada nella roccia per dissetare uomini  a chilometri e chilometri di distanza  dalla loro origine.  Per questo ho deciso di tacere e di imparare anche io quei versi. Ho deciso  di tradire il regime  e non te.  Ho letto tutta la vostra corrispondenza  e ne conserverò il segreto per voi due. Piansi quando lessi quello  che gli scrivevi: «Ora non guardo  nemmeno più il cielo. A chi mostrare  le nuvole che scopro? [...] Ricordi  com’è buono il pane quando  compare per un miracolo e lo si mangia in due?». 

Con la tua voce, con le tue labbra, lui era al sicuro. E quando leggo i suoi versi ancora oggi è la tua voce che sento, io che di lui non so neanche quale sia l’ultima cosa che ha visto (la neve, un cielo azzurro o la luna?) e che terribili torture gli sia costata, anche per colpa mia, la sua _bella_ poesia su Dio. Nadežda, io vorrei che una donna mi amasse con la tua stessa voce, tanto da farmi  esistere con quella, tanto da farmi  vivere per sempre. Imparandomi  a memoria. Parola per parola. Semplicemente per lo stesso motivo  per cui lui morì: per la bellezza.  A quel Dio a cui dedicò la sua condanna io chiedo pietà e misericordia  per un uomo che non si è dimenticato di lui in tempi oscuri,  per una donna che  non si è dimenticata  di lui in tempi disperati. Sappi, Nadežda, che gli hai salvato  la vita. Anche quando noi lo abbiamo distrutto,  sapeva che tu lo stavi salvando, anche dalla sua prigionia: « Mi sei diventata così vicina  che parlo tutto il tempo con te, ti chiamo, mi lamento con te » .  Eppure tu a chi sei stata fedele? A lui o alla sua Musa? E c’è differenza?  Il tuo amore salvò ciò che lui aveva ed era. E amare non è forse essere custodi del destino di un altro?  Un regime non vale un amore come il vostro. È proprio la Storia che noi avevamo  trasformato in una religione ad avervi dato ragione, Nadežda " .

Qui : http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/osip-...-siberia-che-gelarono-stalinismo-1388859.html

un articolo  interessante su chi era Osip Mandel'stam

Questa la poesia che praticamente " decretò " la sua condanna al gulag 

"  La tua figura incerta che suscitava pena
 non riuscii, dentro la nebbia, a toccarla.

“Gesù” – dissi per sbaglio, e nemmeno
 pensai che a dirlo erano le mie labbra.

Il nome divino, come un grande
 uccello, s’è involato dal mio petto.

 Folta la nebbia, mi ondeggia dinanzi;
 vuota, alle spalle, una gabbia mi resta… "


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, da leggere secondo me.
> 
> Segue brano estratto dal libro nel quale  la protagonista è Nadežda, scrittrice e moglie del poeta sovietico Mandel’štam
> 
> ...


bellissimo brano, poesia che scava nel profondo 
essere un poeta o un intellettuale e comunque un animo estraneo al diktat del regime decreta la propria condanna a morte


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bellissimo brano, poesia che scava nel profondo
> essere un poeta o un intellettuale e comunque un animo estraneo al diktat del regime decreta la propria condanna a morte


Assolutamente si, Bulgakov ( Il maestro e Margherita, Cuore di cane ) e Il'Jà Il'F,Evgenij Petrov ( autori de " Le 12 sedie " ), solo per citarne alcuni tra i più famosi,  la "scamparono"  nonostante le loro opere, in particolar modo quelle sopra citate, rappresentassero una  satira del regime ( espressa in forme mutevoli e molto sottili, di un'ilarità alternata a tragicità disarmanti ).


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, Bulgakov ( Il maestro e Margherita, Cuore di cane ) e Il'Jà Il'F,Evgenij Petrov ( autori de " Le 12 sedie " ), solo per citarne alcuni tra i più famosi,  la "scamparono"  nonostante le loro opere, in particolar modo quelle sopra citate, rappresentassero una  satira del regime ( espressa in forme mutevoli e molto sottili, di un'ilarità alternata a tragicità disarmanti ).


come riuscirono a scampare nonostante la loro satira ?


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come riuscirono a scampare nonostante la loro satira ?


Bulgakov  intrattenne con Stalin un rapporto altalenante; servilismo ed accondiscendenza da una parte, audacia e rischio estremo dall’altra.
 Una testimonianza di questa ambiguità di fondo è costituita dalle lettere, la più importante delle quali, datata 28 marzo 1930, fu scritta quando Bulgakov pare meditasse perfino un suicidio, camminando per le strade munito di una pistola. 
 Questa vede uno scrittore disperatamente sincero alla ricerca di un “Miserere” dal grande dittatore: fu l’eccezione che conferma la regola, dato che Stalin in persona rispose, telefonando.
 Il 17 Aprile, ventiquattro ore prima della risposta staliniana, si erano svolti i funerali di V. Majakovskij, che si era tolto la vita il 14, alle ore 10.15, presso lo studio al passaggio Lubjanskij, a Mosca. Il fatto aveva suscitato impressione e scalpore, essendo un poeta riconosciuto all’unanimità come appartenente al popolo; in tre giorni circa centocinquantamila persone avevano reso omaggio alla salma del poeta.
 In un momento storico così delicato, il suicidio di un altro letterato avrebbe forse incrinato la popolarità e l’immagine del regime.
 Ritornando al contenuto della lettera, Bulgakov concepiva due vie d’uscita dalla situazione critica in cui era intrappolato: l’espulsione dal paese o l’assunzione al Teatro d’Arte di Mosca, come fosse una sorta di compromesso di una vita artistica e di un’arte vitale, tra l’arte e la vita. Egli, per ovvie ragioni, non prese neanche in considerazione la possibilità di continuare liberamente a scrivere.
 La risposta si fece attendere circa tra settimane.
 Il 18 Aprile 1930 Stalin telefonò personalmente a Bulgakov, al quale negò il permesso di abbandonare l’URSS, optando per la seconda scelta, promettendo un lavoro al Teatro d’Arte: il giorno seguente Bulgakov si recò al teatro 
moscovita dove fu subito assunto in qualità di aiuto-regista.

Diverso discorso per " Le 12 sedie " ...

Sicuramente da ogni pagina di questo libro traspare l’attività svolta dai due autori: giornalisti per una rivista satirica. Non a caso i personaggi sono talmente sopra le righe da costituire delle “macchiette”, difficile dimenticarsi persino i personaggi secondari come ad esempio Ljapis ed il suo poliedrico Gabriele adatto a qualsiasi rima, oppure Al’chen il ladro “mammoletta”, come viene definito nella prefazione, un uomo incapace di non rubare, ma pronto ad arrossire ogni volta che ruba. E su tutti la figura di Ostap, l’uomo dalle mille risorse, il bugiardo, l’imbroglione incallito, il venditore di fumo, l’uomo che gioca con le parole per imbambolare tutti ed estorcere denaro, l’uomo che riesce a cavarsela anche quando non sembrerebbe avere speranze .
* Una vicenda picaresca, animata da personaggi assurdi*, *un convito di ladri ed imbroglioni, ecco cosa sembra a volte questo libro, una gara a chi riesce a fregare prima e meglio gli altri, mentre il lettore legge e ride. *Il finale èdegno del libro.
Il grassetto rappresenta, secondo me, il Leit motiv del romanzo, che gli autori hanno voluto " sopra le righe " ma che in realtà non rappresentava altro che la società ( o parte di essa ) russa del periodo.

Bulgakov era tagliente fino all'inverosimile ( memorabile, in " Cuore di cane " il momento in cui un luminare della medicina, al quale i compagni vogliono sequestrare buona parte del suo appartamento/studio medico , chiama al telefono il numero uno del partito, suo paziente, spiegandogli quando sta accadendo e che poi passa alla banda di tovarishi.... certamente non si fa il nome di Stalin, ma l'approccio verbale ed il tenore della conversazione rende implicito - per ogni lettore  russo - che il destinatario della telefonata non potesse essere che " lui " ).


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Bulgakov  intrattenne con Stalin un rapporto altalenante; servilismo ed accondiscendenza da una parte, audacia e rischio estremo dall’altra.
> Una testimonianza di questa ambiguità di fondo è costituita dalle lettere, la più importante delle quali, datata 28 marzo 1930, fu scritta quando Bulgakov pare meditasse perfino un suicidio, camminando per le strade munito di una pistola.
> Questa vede uno scrittore disperatamente sincero alla ricerca di un “Miserere” dal grande dittatore: fu l’eccezione che conferma la regola, dato che Stalin in persona rispose, telefonando.
> Il 17 Aprile, ventiquattro ore prima della risposta staliniana, si erano svolti i funerali di V. Majakovskij, che si era tolto la vita il 14, alle ore 10.15, presso lo studio al passaggio Lubjanskij, a Mosca. Il fatto aveva suscitato impressione e scalpore, essendo un poeta riconosciuto all’unanimità come appartenente al popolo; in tre giorni circa centocinquantamila persone avevano reso omaggio alla salma del poeta.
> ...


quindi bulgakov preferi un compromesso.


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi bulgakov preferi un compromesso.


No, non cercò mai la vendetta o il compromesso Bulgakov. La sua arma era la scrittura, spesso fortemente ironica, come nella migliore tradizione russa da Puskin a Gogol’ fino al più recente Varlan Salamov. Ironia che faceva paura, tanto che i pochi lettori del work in progress bulgakoviano spesso vedevano il fantasma di Stalin anche là dove non c’era, come nella figura di Woland che nel romanzo capolavoro di Bulgakov rappresenta davvero Satana e non il dittatore, in un’opera in cui il Faust di Goethe, rivisitato in ambito sovietico, si mescola alle vicende storiche di Ponzio Pilato e Yeoshua.

Una vita artistica e personale costantemente rimossa, spinta ai margini della vita culturale o della vita tout court se si pensa alle costanti difficoltà economiche cui l’autore dovette sempre far fronte. Spesso disperatamente. Ma, soprattutto, una vita che costantemente ostacolata nelle sue manifestazioni letterarie ed artistiche si trasformava, di fatto per l’autore, in una _non vita_. Rimozioni e divieti che, alla fine, accomunarono Bulgakov ad altri autori sovietici, ma dei quali, almeno, non condivise l’onta di aver denunciato altri nel tentativo di affermarsi o sopravvivere, come era invece successo a Boris Pasternak, nell’estate del 1936, quando, insieme a Kostantin Fedin e molti altri, aveva firmato l’esortazione del Direttivo dell’Unione degli Scrittori ad “_applicare ai nemici del popolo la pena massima della difesa socialista: fatelo per il bene dell’umanità!_” pubblicato sulla Pravda con l’inquietante titolo: “_Cancellateli dalla faccia della terra!_” che avrebbe, di fatto , inaugurato la stagione dei grandi processi di Mosca e del terrore staliniano.

D’altra parte la vena fantastica che attraversava le sue opere più importanti (oltre al solito “Il Maestro e Margherita” anche “Diavoleide” oppure “Le uova fatali” o, ancora “Cuore di cane“), pur affondando le proprie radici nella tradizione letteraria russa, non poteva essere apprezzata in un tempo in cui il severo realismo promosso da Stalin richiedeva esclusivamente opere che cantassero il valore dell’industrializzazione forzata, dello stakanovismo e della lotta ai kulaki. Senza contare che Bulgakov, nella sua carriera di medico, avendo potuto osservare quanto poco eroico ed affidabile fosse quel popolo russo che la letteratura ufficiale chiedeva di esaltare ad ogni piè sospinto, non poteva prestarsi ad essere un " ingegnere dell’animo umano " così come lo stesso Stalin chiedeva agli scrittori di diventare. Finendo con l’essere molto più vicino alle opere ottocentesche, ironiche e crudeli insieme, che al realismo socialista, insopportabilmente retorico.
Relegato al ruolo di adattatore di opere letterarie per il teatro, poi a librettista, talvolta ad attore, Bulgakov sopravvisse attraverso gli anni del terrore vedendo rappresentati ottocento volte i suoi “Giorni dei Turbin” senza mai essere citato dai giornali sovietici come autore di quello straordinario successo di pubblico; vide ancora rappresentata la sua “Vita del Signor di Molière”, diversamente detta “Cabala dei Bigotti”, con l’appoggio di Stanislavskij, ma non vide mai la pubblicazione dei suoi romanzi preferiti e del suo capolavoro .
Condannato ad un’autentica morte civile, non troppo diversa dalla morte vera e, talvolta, più dolorosa poiché prolungata nel tempo in una sorta di ultra-decennale agonia, Bulgakov lavorò fino quasi all’ultimo giorno sulle pagine del suo ultimo ed insuperato romanzo. Morì, come il padre, di nefrosclerosi ipertensiva, tra atroci sofferenze, il 10 marzo 1940. Per tutto questo vale, dunque, la pena di ricordarlo ancora oggi, a settantasette anni dalla morte, con rispetto estremo, attraverso le pagine di questo testo bellissimo, anche se non sempre di facile lettura.


----------

